# Advice for paying for a venue?



## Cameron Ray (Apr 4, 2019)

I’ve really wanted to hold a competition somewhere near me and I know the process (getting a delegate, asking a venue, etc) But what is preventing me of accomplishing this is that I need to somehow pay for the venue. Being that my family is tight on money currently, and I am a 14 year old with not much money, it’s really difficult to make this happen. Any suggestions/advice? Thanks!


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 4, 2019)

I've never done it but I would assume the delegates would be willing to pay for the venue once you have received a quote for the venue and contacted the delegates.


----------



## CarterK (Apr 4, 2019)

Contact your delegate and they can probably pay. Otherwise find someone who can coorganize with you or would just be willing to pay (You should get the money back through registration fees)


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 6, 2019)

Delegates have funds from previous competitions that are purposed for situations like these. Contact them and see if they want to pay. If not, then like Carter said, co organize and have the other person manage the venue.


----------

